# Chevy 1955 Stepside Pickup AMT/ERTL



## fazmodeller (Feb 7, 2013)

The 1955 Chevy Stepside pickup was a classic in the popular US pickup truck for customising. It was Chevrolet’s first V8 engine since 1915 (265 cubic inches) that also featured in their Corvette sports car. AMT/ ERTL released their 1/25 scale kit in 1991 as part ort their nostalgic classic series. The rear tray has real wood veneer boards and aluminium tube was added for the exhaust pipes. Paint were Testors enamels and metallizers and Bare Metal Foil trim. 
Steve Hansford
Melbourne, Australia
Facebook: CAR Models ART


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

very nice straight looking build. i like the custom rims. Paint has a nice a factory look. i like the chains for the tailgate as a nice touch.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking build. I like the chains on the tailgate as well.


----------

